# Baked Potato Hash



## jlloyd99 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm not sure if this technically is a hash but for lack of a better word thats what I'm calling it.  I threw this together this past weekend to accompany a smoked chicken and some pork chops.  I'm thinking of adding cabbage to it the next time and making it more of a main dish.  Anyway onto the recipe.

Serves 4
4 med. baking potatoes, washed and sliced french fry style
1 large onion, sliced thin (I use a vaidalia)
1 fattie, smoked and crumbled
10-15 strips of bacon, diced

Wash and slice the potatoes and onion.  On a large baking sheet scatter the potatoes in a sigle layer and top with the onions.  Crumble the smoked fattie onto of the onions and then put the diced bacon on top of that.  Put in a 375 oven until potatoes are fork tender and slightly crispy, about 45-60 min.

P.S.  The leftovers, if there are any, are great with fried eggs for breakfast the next morning.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 21, 2006)

WooHoo- Another great use for a fattie!!! And this has other great things I like to eat-taters, onion and bacon!!! Oh gosh I'm glad it's time for lunch.

Thanks for sharing, Lady J!! You're becoming quite the Regular here and I really enjoy reading your recipes!!


----------



## jlloyd99 (Feb 21, 2006)

What can I say Dutch, food is my life.  I've been around all aspects of the food industry and I love cooking.  This site has just given me an outlet to share it with new people.  I hope you enjoy it.  I know we did.  I'm glad you like reading the other recipes as well.  

You know I got to thinking about this recipe last night after I posted it and it would be a great use for my dutch oven.  Just render the sausage and bacon first then fry up the rest of it.  I may have to try that the next time I go camping (can't wait for a warm weekend to get here).


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW! Lady J, you truly have the creative knack! You are quickly becoming one of my favorite posters...I just love reading about your recipes and experiments! I think this one here is gonna add the perfect little twist to an upcoming Sunday brunch! Thanks!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## jlloyd99 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm so glad ya'll are enjoying my recipes.  I owe that "creative knack" to my mother.  She had a way of throwing the oddest things together for meals and they always tasted good.  I guess she must have passed it on.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 23, 2006)

Lady J- I made up this Potato hash last night along with some Stuffed French Toast- nobody could come up with any ideas for supper so I said lets have "Breakfast at Night".

I used my big ol' cast iron fry pan for the taters and my CI tortilla griddle for the french toast-

Stuffed French Toast

Loaf of sliced bread
8 oz jar of your favorite jam or jelly
4 oz cream cheese
3-4 eggs
1/4 cup milk
1/2 Tablespoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon cinnimon
cooking spray

Combine the jam/jelly with the cream cheese (don't worry about the little clumps of cream cheese in the mixture)

Beat together the eggs, milk, sugar and cinnimon and pour contents into a pie pan.

Heat up a frying pan or griddle over medium heat.

Spread about 2 Tbl spoons of the jam/cream cheese mixture on a slice of bread. Cover with another slice of bread and press together like your making a sandwich (I like to do up the whole loaf.)  Dip both sides of the 'sandwich' into the egg/milk mixture and place onto the griddle/frying pan thats been sprayed with the cooking spray. With a turner or spatula flip the stuffed french toast over when it turns a nice golden brown color. Toast the other side.

Will make approxamatly 10 stuffed french toast.

Enjoy


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 23, 2006)

Between the two of you .... I think I know what Saturday's breakfast is going to be. 8)


----------



## ajthepoolman (Apr 10, 2006)

Here is how embarrassingly new to this I am.

What is:  1 fattie, smoked and crumbled?

Apologies if you spray soda all over your keyboard.  :D


----------



## jlloyd99 (Apr 10, 2006)

A fattie is a bulk roll of sausage like Jimmy Dean.  Just unwrap it and throw it in the smoker for about three hours to cook it, then crumble and use as you normally would.  Very tasty!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks!  I'm learnin'!


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like I forgot to follow-up on my breakfast in this thread. I'm thinking that I may have posted the picture in another thread along with the other Items I cooked that week but then that could have been another forum too. :oops: 

Here's my attempt at the hash:





We have a french fry slicer so it made light work of the potatoes.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm so glad this has turned out well for everyone.  We're going camping this weekend and this is on the menu for dinner one night.  I've got some dutch ovens to break in and I can't wait.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 3, 2006)

now am assuming you put the bacon on cooked right?  or would it be cooked too much by then?  i realize the grease from it would be too good to the taste buds.   hum.........i think im going to try this tomorrow im makeing some smoked meatloaf. a new receipe i hope is going to turn out.  ill make my back up just in case.  this sounds like it will be a good side dish.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 4, 2006)

as i said in the earlier post (which none of you had read sense you all have lives on labor day weekend) i thought this sounded good as a side dish.  

i got my list together of all the stuff i needed to buy from the store since am making a few things and pretty much had none of it.

got everything i needed besides the vadilia onion lady j recomended.  went to three stores before i finally asked someone where i needed to go to get one.  come to find out they are an early summer only item mostly in the south east i guess.  :evil: 

i was trying so hard to follow lady j's receipe, because she is an awsome cook. but i failed. i guess i can only have this item, the way she makes it, in the early summer.

i hope it turnes out good.  i may smoke some cheese to put over it.....mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Buzzard, You can use a Mayan or Walla Walla Onion just like a Vidalia, Theyâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re all sweet onions. Thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s just a name, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m sure there are more than thatâ€¦just ask your green grocer for a sweet onion. If push comes to shove use a red onion 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Oh yeah, I bet some shredded longhorn or maybe a colby might be nice melted all over top! Go get em Buzzard!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Buzz,

Texas sweet onions are almost the same as Vidailia's.  Vidalia onion just refers to the area in Georgia where they are grown.  Both texas sweet, vidalia and Walla Walla are extremely sweet onions.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Buzzard, as everyone has said there are many substituets for the vadaila.  Any onion would work, it dosen't even need to be a sweet onion.  That is a very flexible recipe so feel free to make it your own and play around with it (though I appreciate the compliment.)  Also I put the bacon on raw ontop of the potatoes and other veg so that the grease helps "fry" them as they cook.  You can always drain the excess off before serving.


----------



## cheech (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the hash recipe thanks for sharing,

Lady J where have you been?


----------

